# Dry Ice Uses?



## TuckerZ (Aug 23, 2010)

What are the best things to use dry ice for in a halloween display? I have heard of creating fog and fog coming out of jack-o-lanterns, but what else has everyone come up with?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check your welcome thread. Lunatic had some helpful comments.

Are you looking for ideas to put on your website?


----------



## TuckerZ (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for pointing that out... i didn't even notice that they responded that much to my welcome message.

Yes, I am looking to put some fun ideas on my website. Do have any good ones?


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*please be careful*

Hey Tucker,
Just noticed your post. I used dry ice for a few years in my yard haunt-in the coffin and behind tombstones and in the witch's cauldron. I am sure you know this already but do not handle that stuff with bare hands. I did it for just a second thinking no big deal right? Wrong,that stuff will burn your skin off in a short time,I had a pretty bad burn for just touching it for a few seconds. Invest in some good gloves or tongs!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

TuckerZ, if you do a "Search" for dry ice you will find other threads with info.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Anything! I love it, but it's hard to handle... it's certainly much better than fog, but different application I guess.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

When storing it try to keep it in the smallest insulated container possible. having it inside a brown paper bag folded up tight and then in container helps it to store longer. keep it in the insulated container in the freezer.
Lastly Pre-order if needed and pick it up as late as possible!

There are a lot of fun effects you can do with dry ice. My favorite is using a small chip in the bottom of beverages (for adults only). let the dry ice fully sublimate before serving and you have a cold foggy beverage.


----------

